# Läuft das Spiel? - der Sammelthread



## H2OTest (23. August 2012)

Moinsen,
man liest des öfteren mal Anfragen ob ein bestimmtes Spiel auf einem bestimmten System läuft. 
Damit man da ein wenig besser die Übersicht behalten kann öffne ich mal den Thread 

Ich fang mal an:

Ich möchte Battlefield 3 spielen

Mein System 
Phenom x4 965 BE
hd 5770
8gb Ram
Windows 7

--------------------------

Edit : Schaut auch mal hier rein http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Schöne Thread-Idee.. :-)_

_------_

_Zu deiner Frage : _

_Damit ist BF3 auf Mittel bis Hoch kein Problem - immernoch ansehnlich und die FPS sollten passen..von einem vollem 64 Mann-Server natürlich mal abgesehen._


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2012)

okay das ist schön


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Musst mal bei Youtube "HD5770 Battlefield 3" eingeben - da findest du viele Videos wo Leute auch ihre Systeme posten. :-)_


----------



## cellesfb (23. August 2012)

Der Thread is ja perfekt, weil ich mir diese Frage auch schon heute den ganzen Tag stelle.

Und zwar würde mich interessieren ob Guild Wars 2 auf meinem X121e läuft.

Cpu: AMD E-450 APU 1,65 GHz
GPU: Radeon HD 6320
RAM: [font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]4096 [/font]MB[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif], 1x 4 GByte DDR3-[/font]SDRAM [font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif](533 [/font]MHz[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif])[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]OS: Win 7 Pro 64 Bit Sp 1[/font]


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. August 2012)

Wenn überhaupt auf "niedrig". Mit nem Netbook-Prozessor mit IGP würde ich mir da nicht zuviel zutrauen.


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Bin in so nem GW2-Forum unterwegs und habe da schon von vielen verschiedenen System was gehört - ich bezweifle das du damit gut spielen kannst..anmachen kannst du das Spiel bestimmt - aber das war's dann sicherlich._

_Die CPU ist halt wirklich "schlecht" und die Grafikkarte macht auch keinen guten Eindruck. :-o_


----------



## cellesfb (23. August 2012)

Ja hab auch grad mal ein wenig gestöbert.
Viele Quellen sagen, das die Taktung einfach zu gering ist... und ohne zu tun ( OC ^^) höchstens 20-25 fps drin sind, also maximal 

Aber so schlecht is das Teil gar nicht !
LOL läuft auf mittel fast ohne Ruckler mit 30-40 fps 

Dann muss ich halt warten bis ich an meinen DT wieder ran kann^^


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Joa, aber..du musst bedenken : LoL hat erst vor "kurzem" ein Update erhalten wo die Engine komplett überarbeitet wurde..damit hat man auf jedem schlechten System mehr FPS als vorher..und grade LoL ist sehr hardwarefreundlich._

_Letztendlich bleibt eigentlich nur eins : Probieren. :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (24. August 2012)

AMD Phenom II 4x840 ~3,2 gh/z
4GB DDR3 Ram
GTS450
Win8 64 Bit 

Bf3 läuft auf Mittel und paar Einstellungen auf hoch mit ~50 fps, allerdings auf Auflösung 1280x1024,da ich keinen Monitor hier habe wollte ich fragen wie es spielbar wäre, wenn ich mir einen Monitor mit 1920x1080 zulegen würde.

PS: Vote for Sticky


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_Das wird die Karte wohl nicht mehr gut mitmachen..eventuell mal bei Youtube nach Videos schauen? Also : "Battlefield 3 GTS450" o.ä eingeben - oft stehen Einstellungen/Auflösung/FPS in den Beschreibungen._


----------



## wowfighter (24. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das wird die Karte wohl nicht mehr gut mitmachen..eventuell mal bei Youtube nach Videos schauen? Also : "Battlefield 3 GTS450" o.ä eingeben - oft stehen Einstellungen/Auflösung/FPS in den Beschreibungen._



kk mache ich.

Und wie stets mit der CPU packt die das?


----------



## skyline930 (24. August 2012)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/


----------



## Varitu (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

dann ich auch mal:  

Mein System: Athlon II 250 @3,6Ghz, 4GB RAM, ATI 5770, Auflösung FullHD

Spiele: 

GW2 und WoW MoP

Cata läuft auf Ultra noch ganz gut, aber beim Upgrade auf MoP? Und GW2?


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_Die Karte sollte passen - die CPU macht mir aber vor alle in Bezug auf GW2 sorgen..laut einem GW2-Forum wo ich unterwegs bin, ist GW2 ganz gut CPU-Lastig - könnte "Probleme" geben..aber letztendlich bleibt auch wieder "nur" : Testen. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> http://www.systemreq...tslab.com/cyri/



habs in den Startpost editiert


----------



## bemuehung (24. August 2012)

Ultra Unwort des Jahres


----------



## xynlovesit (24. August 2012)

Finde es immer etwas "beschissen" , wenn die Threads dann zum Sticky macht werden, weil viele Leute da oben gar nicht schauen, finde da ist das Buffed.de Forum etwas unuebersichtlich, dennoch hoffe ich das viele Leute hier weiterhin noch posten werden.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_Was läuft eigentlich falsch bei dir Sora? Was ist denn bitte gegen einen solchen Thread einzuwenden? Ich versteh es nicht.._


----------



## xynlovesit (25. August 2012)

Ich hab doch gar nichts gesagt bezueglich dem Inhalt vom Thread?! Finde es eine super Sache, nur ich habe meine Bedenken das Leute den Thread gut genug sehen.


----------



## Varitu (25. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _..laut einem GW2-Forum wo ich unterwegs bin, ist GW2 ganz gut CPU-Lastig - könnte "Probleme" geben_



Hat sich da seit der Closed Beta was getan? Die durfte ich testen, war gerade noch OK, mit hier und da Rucklern bei mittleren Details. Aberfür dauerhaftes zocken wärs mir zu hackelig.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Krami (27. August 2012)

Hi Leute,



hier meine frage zu metro 2033/Crysis wollte mal gern wissen auf welche detailstufe es bei mir läuft 

also mein rechner Amd phenomII x4  4x,3,4 ghz,8gb ram und grafikkarte amd 6950 1gb?


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. August 2012)

Guckst du hier: Mein Link


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

coole sache danke euch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. September 2012)

da werf ich doch mal wieder
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Vergleich-mobiler-Grafikkarten.358.0.html
hier rein, da erübrigt sihc jede frage danach, was auf dem laptop läuft


----------



## MO-Virus (10. Oktober 2012)

Huhu :-)

Ich möche wow spielen (auf ultra)!



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mein Altes System^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420​Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS​4GB Ram​Win 7​​sollte mein System nicht reichen, was müsste ich aufrüsten, um wow auf ultra zu Spielen?​​Mfg​


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2012)

_Meiner Meinung nach müsste da ein Rundumschlag her - also CPU,Mainboard,RAM,Grafikkarte und eventuell (falls zu wenig Watt) ein Netzteil - Laufwerk(e) und Festplatte(n) sowie das Gehäuse (Je nachdem welches du hast) könnte man übernehmen._

_Budget?_


----------



## MO-Virus (10. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meiner Meinung nach müsste da ein Rundumschlag her - also CPU,Mainboard,RAM,Grafikkarte und eventuell (falls zu wenig Watt) ein Netzteil - Laufwerk(e) und Festplatte(n) sowie das Gehäuse (Je nachdem welches du hast) könnte man übernehmen._
> 
> _Budget?_



Hi,danke für die schnelle Antwort :-)

Leider hab ich im Moment kein Budget für einen neuen PC.Ich dachte es reicht, wenn ich nur einen Komponenten aufrüste.Das heißt jetzt für mich Sparen :-) Mit wieviel Geld müsste ich rechnen um Wow auf Ultra und Diablo3 flüssig zu spielen?

Mfg

P.S. Mein Gehäuse Mein Link


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

ich gehe einfach mal von 500 € +/- 100 aus, je anhcdem was paini dir zusammenstellt


----------



## Varitu (10. Oktober 2012)

@MO-Virus,

WoW zehrt vor allem von CPU Power. Je mehr desto besser. Vor allem bei hoch getakteten Kernen.  Mit ner CPU über 3Ghz wirst zumindst auf sehr hoch spielen können. Mit deutlich besserer Grafikkarte auch auf Ultra, wobei Schatten auf Ultra atm immer noch so ca.30-40% der FPS kostet. Mit meinem System Athlon II @3,6Ghz, ATI5770, 4GB RAM, kann ich in Full HD auf "Ultra" gut spielen, wobei Schatten auf Hoch stehen, da auch Ultra die FPS zu sehr einbrechen. Ein Hexenwerk braucht man für die WoW Grafik nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd vl. nochmal versuchen die CPU zu übertakten, da bekommst du vl. nochmal bissl Leistung raus und dann ne neue Grafikkarte dazustecken, z.B. ne HD 7850, würd ich mindestens nehmen, dann könnte das passen.


----------



## Varitu (15. Oktober 2012)

@MO-Virus

ich muß nochmal was dazu schreiben.
Also bis STufe 85 kann man mit meinem System, siehe Beitrag darüber in Ultra spielen.  In Pandaria nicht mehr.  Da sieht man wieder den Anstieg der Anforderungen mit jedem Addon. In den MoP Gebieten muß ich runter auf Gut/Texturenfilter auf Hoch, damit habe ich dann FPS um zwischen 40-50. Sieht immer noch schick aus aber halt nicht Ultra. Auf Ultra sinds nur noch 22-30FPS.


----------



## eMJay (15. Oktober 2012)

Das WoW CPU Lastig ist kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.

Bei mir Läuft im Laptop ein I5 460M mit 2,5GHz der kommt nicht über 50% Auslastung. Normal ist er zwischen 33% und 38%.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Das WoW CPU Lastig ist kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.


WoW wird dann die CPU stärker belasten, wenn die Schatten auf Hoch oder Ultra eingestellt sind bzw. wenn sich sehr viele Spieler auf einen Haufen sind. 
Wenn ich auf meinen Rechner alles auf Low runterstelle, merkt meine CPU das nicht mal das da WoW läuft.


----------



## Exicoo (24. Oktober 2012)

Hey, bin dabei mir nen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen, sieht derweil so aus:

Grafikkarte:
Radeon HD 7770 Black Edition OC

CPU:
Phenom II X6 1045T

Netzteil:
Berlin 630W

Festplatte:
3,5 Zoll SATA DT01ACA050 500 GB

Arbeitsspeicher:
DDR3-1600 DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (2x)

Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll SATA 830series 2,5" 128 GB
830series 2,5" 128 GB

Mainboards Sockel AM3+ 970 Pro3 GAER09 ASRock 970 Pro3


Möchte auf jeden Fall WoW im 25-Mann Raid mit hohen Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen (50-60FPS)
Call of Duty Black Ops 2 dann auch mit hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2012)

Dann lieber ne HD 7850, und du willst dir wirklich einen 6 Kerner neu kaufen? Bringt 0 Vorteile in WoW und CoD


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2012)

_Dazu auch noch 16GB RAM und die "langsame" Grafikkarte._

_Die Zusammenstellung ist eher suboptimal._


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

schreib am besten mal deine Preisvorstellung hier hin - dann können wir dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Exicoo (24. Oktober 2012)

ca. 500 €


----------



## JuMaxX (14. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da werf ich doch mal wieder
> http://www.notebookc...rten.358.0.html
> hier rein, da erübrigt sihc jede frage danach, was auf dem laptop läuft




Meine 8600GT ist bei der Leistungsklasse 4  
Meint ihr es lässt sich Black Ops 2 auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen Flüssig spielen?


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Niemals 

Mit meiner 8600GT konnte ich nich mal BF3 auf Minimum spielen ohne ne Diashow zu haben ^^
Hab vor kurzem erst aufgerüste, war längst überfällig, wird bei dir auch mal Zeit langsam...


----------



## JuMaxX (14. November 2012)

Das echt blöd. Mein Lapi ist noch nicht so alt wie mein PC... 
Mein PC ist so alt, das sich nur aufrüsten nicht lohnt... müsste da einen komplett neuen kaufen. Und da fehlt mir das Geld momentan zu.
Und das spiel mag ich nicht auf der XBOX zocken.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Hm ich musste auch runderneuern. 
Hab halt auch dabei ein bissel gespart und nich teures Zeug gekauft, aber war halt trotzdem erstmal ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zu meinem uralten System
(4GHZ, 2GB Ram, 8600GT, 32bit System)

Weiß nich mehr genau, aber das hab ich glaube ich investiert.

Mainboard (AM3+, ca. 50&#8364
Prozessor (Athlon x2, ca. 80&#8364; glaub ich)
Arbeitsspeicher (8GB, ca. 40&#8364;, auch nicht teuer, reicht auch erstmal)

dann hab ich geguckt ob aktuellere Spiele besser laufen, aber ging einfach nich mehr mit der Graka.

Hab mir dann die Graka geholt (neues Netzteil musste natürlich auch her):

Radeon HD 6950 (2GB DDR5, ca. 200&#8364
Netzteil 700 Watt nochmal ca. 100&#8364;


Naja der Prozessor ist nich der schnellste, aber reicht (werde ich bald mal nen guten 6-Kerner reinmachen + weitere 8GB RAM) und aktuell kann ich alle aktuellen Titel ohne Probleme auf maximaler Auflösung zocken.
Klar wird das längerfristig vielleicht nicht mehr unbedingt gehen in nem Jahr oder so, aber ich bin auch kein Grafikfetischist und brauch unbedingt ne High-End Grafik.
Und wenn ich überlege wie lang ich mit meiner altem Mühle zurecht kam... 

Weiß nich wie die Preise seitdem gepurzelt sind (keine 6 Monate her) und inwiefern ein Komplettsystem (zurzeit) Sinn macht, aber ich fahr mit meiner Lösung aktuell sehr gut... 


Und ja, auf der XBOX ist das ätzend, hab ich bei MoH und BO2 zuletzt erst festgestellt ^^


----------



## JuMaxX (14. November 2012)

Ja, das würde mir ja auch schon reichen. So 400-500€ 
Aber auch das Geld muss man haben. Habe gerade erst einen Umzug hinter mir und ne deftige Nachzahlung an Nebenkosten... Der Blödarsch wollte mir auch noch die Jahre 2009 und 2010 in Rechnung stellen ... aber das n anderes Thema 

Mein jetztiger PC schaut so aus 
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
1,92 GHz
Radeon 9600
512 MB Ram 

Mein Lapi ist n Inspiron 1720
Nvidia 8600M GT
Intel Core 2 Duo T8300 
2,4GHz
3GB Ram

Da dürften wohl die neueren Sachen nicht lauifen, oder?


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Hm nee das bezweifel ich 

Dein Laptop ist ja ziemlich genau wie mein altes System und da hat es bei mir angefangen und da waren BF3, The Witcher 2 und sowas halt völlig unspielbar.

Läppis sind halt doof aufzurüsten und bei dem PC wirst du dann auch nen neues Mainboard brauchen.

Also ist wohl sparen angesagt... Is ja bald Weihnachten...


----------



## JuMaxX (14. November 2012)

Selbst Metro 2033 läuft nicht... das ist unspielbar aufn Lapi. 

Na toll... *schmoll


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

JuMaxX schrieb:


> Selbst Metro 2033 läuft nicht... das ist unspielbar aufn Lapi.
> 
> Na toll... *schmoll



metro 2033 ist auf mMn auf gleichem Grafikniveau wie BF3


----------



## mert90 (29. November 2012)

Hallo ich habe einen Sony VPCF1 Vaio notebook und wollte fragen ob man damit GW2 spielen kann. Was ich zu zeit Aktuell damit spielen kann ist.

- Herr der Ringe Online auf Direcx 9 Mittel/Hoch

- World of Warcraft auf Gut

- Civ 5 auf Direcx 10/11 auf Mittel

- Counterstrike Global auf Mittel/Hoch

- Starcraft 2 auf Mittel.

- Aion auf Mittel

Zum mein Notebook Daten

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU Q 740 @ 1.73 GHz 1.73 GHz

Arbeitspeicher 8.00 GB

NVDIA GeForce GT425M

Was bei mir ganrnicht läuft sogar auf Niedrig.

- Rift

- Terra

- Battelfield 3.

Wäre dankbar für Antworten danke und wenn es nicht gehen wurde, was für PC wurdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2012)

auf niedrigen Einstellungen sollte es laufen.


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

q 9550 standarttakt (2,83ghz)
msi p45 neo3 mainboard
4 gb ddr2
msi gtx 560 ti twin frozr
vista 32 bit


was meint ihr kann ich damit von skyrim erwarten?


monitor 1680x1050 21"


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> was meint ihr kann ich damit von skyrim erwarten?


Das sollte mit hohen Einstellungen gut laufen.


----------



## LarsW (25. März 2013)

Es handelt sich um Anno 2070 und das neue Sim City.
Habe zwar per Demo schon rumgespielt,allerdings hat mich grafisch beides nicht vom Hocker geholt.
Nun ist die Frage,wie das speziell mit meinen beiden Geforce 9600GT im SLI aussieht?Lohnt sich der Kauf,und kann ich da noch ein wenig herausholen,oder eher ´ne schlechte Idee?

Hier mal meine Infos:

*Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
4GB RAM
2x 9600GT*


----------



## Dagonzo (25. März 2013)

Also selbst mit 2x 9600GT sollte man nicht mehr allzu viele Wunder erwarten. Immerhin ist eine Karte der 400er (460/480) Serie schon geschätzte 3x so schnell.
Anno 2070 sollte noch recht gut laufen, aber Sim City dürfte nur mit niedrigen Details spielbar sein.
TechnikCheck SimCity


----------



## LarsW (26. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also selbst mit 2x 9600GT sollte man nicht mehr allzu viele Wunder erwarten. Immerhin ist eine Karte der 400er (460/480) Serie schon geschätzte 3x so schnell.
> Anno 2070 sollte noch recht gut laufen, aber Sim City dürfte nur mit niedrigen Details spielbar sein.
> TechnikCheck SimCity



Danke dir!
Ja,es wird langsam Zeit..Aufrüsten lohnt sich einfach mal Null.


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

Was meint ihr, was brauch Bf4 ? Komm ich da mitm X4 965, ner HD 5770 und 8 gb ram hin?


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2013)

_Hm..würde schon sagen : BF3 FPS nehmen und so 25% abziehen. :-o_


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

umm dum die 30 fps :/


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2013)

_Naja, denke wir reden schon über den schlimmsten Fall._

_Aber BF3 war ja auch bis zu Crysis 3 usw. eins der "Hardware-Fresser"-Spiele. :-o_


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

egal grad gesehen das ich anstatt 40 euro ca 150 aufm konto habe^^ bald neue graka


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> egal grad gesehen das ich anstatt 40 euro ca 150 aufm konto habe^^ bald neue graka



Süß, doch so viel.


----------



## Ol@f (27. März 2013)

Hm, ich hab mir grad ein bisschen das 17-min. Gameplay angeschaut. So viel besser als BF3 siehts nicht aus und falls du im wesentlichen MP zoggst, ist der Unterschied noch geringer. Also 25% ist schon sehr großzügig imo.


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2013)

ach legendary, ohne job als schuler freut man sich uber jeden cent ^^


----------



## Croch (6. April 2013)

So , dann will ich auch mal  ,

also ich würde gerne WoW MOP, BF3 , Dayz lagg und ruckelfrei zocken , weiß aber nicht ob mein pc das schafft.

Processor : AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor 3.00 GHz

Arbeitsspeicher : 4 GB

Graka : Nvidia Geforce 210

hoffe, ihr könnt mir hefen, und falls ich etwas aufrüstenmuss , etwas gutes vorschlagen 


mfg


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2013)

WoW ist ggf vllt drin - Wie groß ist dein Budget und was für ein Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Croch (8. April 2013)

mein Buddget sind 200 €
mein netzteil heist LC420H-12


----------



## cherry009 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

wollte meinen Pc aufrüsten, um Bf4 halbwegs spielen zu können.
In der Bf4 Beta packt er um die 15-35 FPS auf mittel/Low. Aber leider ab und zu starke ruckler ...

Prozessor: 	
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs)

Speicher: 	
4000MB RAM

Festplatte: 	
500 GB Gesamt

Grafikkarte: 	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275

Mainboard
EliteGroup G31T-M2

würde sich eine neue Grafikkarte lohnen oder lieber das Geld sparen und ein komplett neues System in ca. 2 Monaten kaufen. ?
Hatte mir die günstige 660 Ti rausgesucht.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2013)

Lass es die Beta buggt auf normalsterblichen Rechnern rum wie sau, bei mir macht es keinen unterschied in der fps ob ich auf low medium high oder einer mischung aus high und ultra spiele ... 

am besten warten bis es draußen ist und dann aufrüsten wäre eig das beste


----------



## cherry009 (7. Oktober 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Lass es die Beta buggt auf normalsterblichen Rechnern rum wie sau, bei mir macht es keinen unterschied in der fps ob ich auf low medium high oder einer mischung aus high und ultra spiele ...
> 
> am besten warten bis es draußen ist und dann aufrüsten wäre eig das beste



Habe ich mir fast so gedacht, da Bf3 einwandfrei auf meinen Rechner läuft und BF4 keinen "Großen" Grafiksprung hinlegt.


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Lass es die Beta buggt auf normalsterblichen Rechnern rum wie sau, bei mir macht es keinen unterschied in der fps ob ich auf low medium high oder einer mischung aus high und ultra spiele ...
> 
> am besten warten bis es draußen ist und dann aufrüsten wäre eig das beste



In der Tat, aber die GTX275 wird auch nach Release und einigen Performance-Patches mit BF4 überfordert sein. Die Gamestar-Techniktabelle zur BF4 Beta bestätigt auch meinen Eindruck: alles unter GTX570 (oder vergleichbare AMD) wird nicht mehr viel reißen, und CPU-mäßig wird man mind. einen Q8300 brauchen, besser noch einen i5 2400. Hängt aber auch stark davon wie hoch man die Details stellen will. Für Ultra wird man wohl schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen (GTX670/770, neue CPU und 8GB Ram).

Aber: erst einmal abwarten was nach dem Release ist und wie die fertigen Anforderungen aussehen. Eventuell rutscht meine GTX560ti, die im Moment nur für "Mittel" reicht (laut Tabelle) noch auf Hoch. Den Traum von Ultra habe ich schon begraben; solange zumindest bis finanziell eine GTX770 oder vergleichbar drin ist.


----------



## alphadragon (14. Oktober 2013)

hmm, ein gutes thread, wollte euch schon fragen: welche graka fur den neuen X-Rebirth?


----------



## gnomios (9. November 2013)

Hii leute hätte das selbe Problem will Wow zocken doch in den 25er habe ich starke Laggs könntet ihr mir helfen bzw Tipps zu verbesserung geben?

Festplatte:500gb

Ram: 3gb

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series

Prozessor: Prozessor 	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 	6300 @ 1.86GHz, 1867 MHz, 2 Kern


----------



## H2OTest (9. November 2013)

Wird wohl n neuer CPU ran müssen


----------



## squats (9. November 2013)

hängt ja nochn bissl mehr dran 

Board und Ram müssten auch neu, wenns ne IDE Platte ist müsste da auch ne Neue her 

sind auch wieder knapp 50Euro, DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner wäre zu verkraften mit 15Euro

günstigste würde so aussehen http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-367769

würde aber als erstes mal ohne Addons testen, Grafiksettings anpassen


----------



## Gaming11 (9. November 2013)

Hi ich würd mir gern in nächster Zeit BF4 zulegen, mein Pc ist jetz aber schon ca. 4-5 Jahre (geschätzt) alt. 
Bin deshalb unsicher ob das ganze läuft (BF3 läuft ganz in Ordnung) oder ob ein komplett Austausch/Upgrade nötig wäre
für eine hohe oder ultra Auflösung in BF4.
Mein System: 

i7 920
8 Gb Ram
Radon HD 5850
Mainboard leider unbekannt

Vielen Danke für Antworten und Hilfe


----------



## H2OTest (10. November 2013)

Auf ca Mittel solltest du es spielen können, für mehr muss aufjedenfall eine neue Grafikkarte her


----------



## Gaming11 (10. November 2013)

Danke 

Wäre die R9 270x schon eine signifikante Verbesserung oder müsste man gleich höhere Sachen nehmen?
Wie sieht das mit dem Mainboard aus? Passen neue Grafikkarten auf Noname Boards aus 2008/2009 ?


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2013)

_Jap, würde sie - deine CPU ist natürlich ein weiterer Punkt - damals ein super Ding..aber aktuell auch einfach absolut veraltet.

Aber es geht ja nicht alles auf einmal.

Die R9 270X würde schonmal deutlich helfen._


----------



## Gaming11 (11. November 2013)

Ja nun ein i5 4570 wär sicher auch noch schön 

Meine Angst bei dem ganzen ist nur, wie es um die Restnutzungsdauer der anderen Bauteile (Mainboard,Netzteil, etc.) steht.
Hab kaum Lust mir neue Teile zu kaufen die dann möglicherweise beschädigt werden durch fehlerhaftes Mainboard (wenn das möglich ist?).


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2013)

Hm..weiss nicht genau was du meinst - hm..?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Gaming11 (11. November 2013)

So, hab mich jetzt für den Kauf einer neuen GK entschieden. 
Möchte aber nicht mehr als 200 Euro dafür ausgeben, da ich in nächster Zeit dann wohl auch die restlichen Teile des PCs austausche.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich mir die R9 270x aus den vorgeschlagenen Systemkonfigs zulege oder ob es bis 200 Euro noch etwas gibt was 
mehr Leistung bringen würde? 
Hauptaugenmerk linkt dabei nur im Gaming-Bereich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## zergzwerg (13. November 2013)

Gaming11 schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt für den Kauf einer neuen GK entschieden.
> Möchte aber nicht mehr als 200 Euro dafür ausgeben, da ich in nächster Zeit dann wohl auch die restlichen Teile des PCs austausche.
> Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich mir die R9 270x aus den vorgeschlagenen Systemkonfigs zulege oder ob es bis 200 Euro noch etwas gibt was
> mehr Leistung bringen würde?
> ...


 Also bis 200&#8364; wirst glaub nix besseres finden als die R9 270x
Auser die Radeon HD 7950 Boost wird noch günstiger^^


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Thema Wildstar

Hat jemand nen Tip warum ich auf Hoch nicht über 15 fps komme ?

Mein System:
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]AMD Athlon II X4 645 3,10 ghz[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]8GB Ram[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Graka:Nvidia Geforce GTX 550[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Win 7 64 Bit[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ESO sowie WOW laufen locker und geschmeidig auf max Details auflösung ist 1400x900 da mein alter Monitor(neuer ist bestellt) nicht mehr packt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]lg[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Asca[/font]


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2014)

_Hm - schwer zu sagen..Wildstar frisst ordentlich PC-Leistung.

Hast du mal dynamische Schatten ausgestellt? Einige Leute meinten, dass sie damit dann spürbar mehr FPS hatten._


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Hmm, ich würde die Grafikkarte tauschen, die ist doch etwas älter und die leistungsschwächste Grafikkarte aus der Generation (abgesehen von Multimedia-Grafikkarten). Der Prozessor könnte ggf. auch aufgerüstet werden, aber ich würde zuerst die Grafikkarte austauschen, wenn für beides nicht genug Geld da ist. Alternativ die Einstellungen im Spiel reduzieren. Aber wenn du einen Monitor mit 1920x1080 Pixeln gekauft hast, wirst du bei WoW mit der Grafikkarte auch Probleme bekommen (zumindest bei maximalen Grafikeinstellungen).


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm - schwer zu sagen..Wildstar frisst ordentlich PC-Leistung.
> 
> Hast du mal dynamische Schatten ausgestellt? Einige Leute meinten, dass sie damit dann spürbar mehr FPS hatten._



Jo schatten sind aus......Wenn ich auf Mittel stelle komme ich auf ca 30fps aber auch nur wenn nicht viel los ist-.-


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2014)

_Naja..MMO's sind halt ziemlich CPU-Lastig..dein Athlon ist jetzt nicht so 'ne "Rakete".

Wird dann wohl leider etwas zu schwach für das Spiel auf hohen Details sein..dazu dann die eher überholte und generell nicht so schnelle Grafikkarte.

Da wirst du (wenn du es auf Hoch mit flüssigen FPS spielen willst) nicht um's aufrüsten drum rum kommen.

Mfg (:_


----------



## buddabrot (25. August 2014)

Heyho,

will mir jetzt mal nen Laptop kaufen, hauptsächlich für Filme, Videos, Musik und son Kram, allerdings sollte auch WoW darauf laufen, damit ich der Sucht auch zu Hause fröhnen kann (Student und der Rechner steht weit weg^^). Jetzt meine Frage, meint ihr, dass WoW hierauf:
http://www.amazon.de...z/dp/B00LFIFGXM einigermaßen läuft?


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2014)

_Ohne "richtige" Grafikkarte nur mit de IntelHD? Ich denke eher nicht.

Sind die 400&#8364; denn das maximale Budget?

_


----------



## buddabrot (26. August 2014)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber fragen schadet ja nicht Nein sind sie nicht (direkt), allerdings ist auch nicht unendlich groß (ca 500-550€).


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2014)

_Eventuell wäre dann ja das was für dich - sind zwar 559€ aber ich denke die 9€ sind auch noch okay.

Mit der 840M sollte WoW ganz gut laufen._


----------



## Churros (20. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

möchte mir einen neuen ITX PC zusammenstellen, daher fällt Übertakten, wegen der Wärmeentwicklung, eher flach.

 

Komponenten Auswahl:

 

CPU: i5-4460, i5-4590, i5-4690

Grafikkarte: GTX 960, GTX 970

Ram: 2x 4GB@1600mhz

SSD

 

Gerade bei der CPU und Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher. Spiel ist oberste Priorität World of Warcraft. Warlords of Draenor sollte auf Ultra+CMAA@1080p und 60 fps laufen. Und das am besten jederzeit. Also auch im 25er Raid oder in großen BG's.

 

FPS sollten nicht unter 40 rutschen. Würde mich über alle Kommentare von Nutzern der oben genannten Hardware Konstellationen freuen, um mir ein besseres Bild davon machen zu können.


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir wer sagen ob Dragon Age: Origins auf meinem Surface Pro 3 (Die I7 Variante mit 500GB SSD) einigermassen läuft? Da ich Inquisition durch habe möchte ich nun den Anfang der Dragon Age Story mal erleben und auf der PS3 läufts bei mir irgendwie hakelig =)


----------



## BoomLabor (22. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie es mit GTA 5 und Notebooks aussieht.

 

Mein Rechner:
Intel Core i7 4510u
16GB RAM

Geforce GT 750m (2G

 

Gerade seid GTA 4 bin ich bei der Reihe ein wenig vorsichtig.

Sind mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen drin?

 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit 

Ich frage mich momentan, ob ich mir nen neuen Rechner kaufe oder ob es mal wieder eine neue Graka tut.

 

Wenn ich z.B. "Sterbendes Licht" spiele, bin ich mit der Grafik zufrieden - könnte dennoch flüssiger laufen.

Dazu kommt noch, dass der Rechner zur Heizung wird..

 

Für GTA wird es aber wohl nicht mehr langen?

 

Mein Setup momentan:

AMD PhenomII x4 955 Black Edition

8gb Ram (gerade überfragt welcher genau)

MSI Nvidia Geforce gtx 560 ti

 

 

Also stecke ich lieber 250-350&#8364; in eine Graka und bin recht glücklich oder sollte ich 800-900&#8364; in einen neuen Rechner versenken?

Falls die Graka reicht, wäre mir was von Nvidia lieb.

 

Danke


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2015)

Die CPU ist zwar noch okay..mehr aber leider auch nicht mehr.

 

Gerade für GTA V würde ich dann doch eher auf was komplett Neues setzen - vorrausgesetzt du hast das Geld dafür "locker".


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2015)

Moin painschkes 

 

Knappe 1000&#8364; locker zu haben, um einen Rechner zu holen, ist jetzt nie so prall  

 

Reicht mir (vorallem für GTA) dann deine 800&#8364; Variante oder geh ich lieber direkt auf die 1000&#8364; ?

 

Danke!


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2015)

Hach jaaa...

War jetzt nen bißchen zu kribbelig in den Finger, um auf die Antwort zu warten..  

Hab deine 1000&#8364; Zusammenstellung bestellt..


----------



## eNragedRaskal (17. August 2016)

nach Jahren des Abstinez will ich wieder mal in WoW reinschauen. Da ich aktuell keinen PC zur Verfügung habe, wurde mir folgender gebraucht angeboten:

 

AMD FX-6300 (6 Kerne)
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660
Mainboard: Asrock 980D3
4 GB RAM

128 GB SSD

 

wie gut werde ich darauf WoW zocken können? RAM würde ich noch auf 8 oder 16 GB aufstocken


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2016)

8GB reicht - zum reinen Spielen sind selbst 4GB noch in Ordnung.

 

Was soll das Ding denn gebraucht kosten? Von der Leistung her reicht das für WoW auf jeden Fall - wenn auch (natürlich) nicht auf vollen Details.


----------



## eNragedRaskal (17. August 2016)

250-300

 

früher hab ich auf nem Phenon 9750 und ner Radeon 4850 gezockt, das lief bis MoP alles wunderbar, auch im Raid, danach war der Rechner hin


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2016)

Wenn du ihn für 250&#8364; kriegst, ist das in Ordnung denk ich.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich lebe noch ^^&#128521;
Ja ich hab sau bock auf bf1 nur denke mein i5-2500k schaft das Spiel nicht auf mittel.meint ihr ich sollte ihn tauschen?

Ps.r9-380x nitro4gb 
Und 8gb ram


----------



## Volker1234 (21. April 2018)

Hi,

 

dein System ist eigentlich gut. Müsste doch gehen.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------

